# Oti ocean extreme 60-100 2 piece travel rod



## Flatliner1 (Jun 24, 2008)

Here is one I sent out today to a customer that is Traveling from the states to Bali and he wanted a shorter heavier jigging rod for Bluefins, etc. So, The OTI fit the bill. Looking forward to getting a report of a successful trip. We will see how the Pac Bay 2 piece reelseat holds up.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Yes Kevin Please keep us updated on that Seat,I'm looking to build a 2 Piece Heavy rod also


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice work Kevin...


----------



## Flatliner1 (Jun 24, 2008)

coachpeo said:


> Hello,everybody.I am a newer here.I like to make friends.If u are the people that like to make friends too,just contact me. ha-ha.
> 
> 
> _________________________________________
> Coach Handbags|Coach outlet|Coach Bags


I don't brfriend men that carry Coach Bags......


----------



## Flatliner1 (Jun 24, 2008)

I guess spammers are like dogs. They only piss where other dogs have pissed..


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

Welcome Kevin
Nice rod. Where did you get the accent piecess on the split grip and gimbel?
Barry


----------



## Flatliner1 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey Barry. They are from a supplier that gets them from the Jigging Master factory. I have accents, balancers winding checks and gimbals in 6 different colors.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

May be a stupid question but, Why are the guides winding around the rod?
Are there and advantages / disadvantages to this? I've never seen it. Thanks


----------



## Flatliner1 (Jun 24, 2008)

The only stupid questions are the ones that go unasked.

If you do a search on "Acid wrapped" rods, you will find a years worth of reading on this. In a nutshell, the guides are wrapped around the rod to make it perform and feel like a spinning rod. It's nothing new, but has been out for about 50 years. It started int he commercial rod side, but never took off as anyone who took the rod of the rack and said "wow! Whoever built this rod must have ben on acid!"

Kevin


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks for the info Kevin. I've heard of Acid Wrapped before but had no idea that's what it was. I think it looks super nice. I'lll def be doing some searches.


----------

